# manuka honey



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I had a bit of a bad virus a couple of months back and its left me a bit wheezy and with a very annoying cough (non smoker).

A friend says she swears by manuka honey, apparantly its amazing stuff - helps all sorts of ailments. I googled it and it does look very good.

I'm off to buy a jar today.

Anyone on here tried it?


----------



## 2Dreamers (Jun 11, 2006)

You'll need a bank loan. :lol: It's very expensive. I suggest you don't get too fond of it.


----------



## owl129 (May 21, 2008)

*cure it*

spoon of honey
double malt
half of a lemon juice
top up with hot water

don't cure it but makes you feel better

paul


----------



## Pixelpusher (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes....I use it when my hay fever gets very bad and I get congested. Also good for dry coughs.

It comes in varying strengths and you need UMF 15+ as a minimum, in my opinion.

Thoroughly recommended.

Colin


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Friend of ours had a serious virus some years ago. It infected first his kidneys. That was cleared up after a spell in Hospital. Same again with his liver and so it went on. It appeared to have gone and then just came back to the extent he was in hospital for about 3 or 4 weeks at a stretch.

He googled manuka honey and thought it could at least do him no harm. A week later his consultant was amazed at how well he was and he has not had a recurrance. 

Actually the Hospital Pharmasist (?spelling!) was not surprised. Those such as he have known about Manukas properties for a long time. 

Don't laugh - I put it on a bad sore on my foot which would not clear up due to shoes rubbing - just at the base of the big toe - painful. 2 days and all better. 

Don't need to know how it works - it just does  

Try it and see. You can get different strengths which increase in price drastically. Try Tesco's for the points and it's cheaper than the health food shop.

Sue


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

What makes it even more effective is a trip to New Zealand from whence it comes!


----------



## sylke (Sep 10, 2007)

Hezbez said:


> I had a bit of a bad virus a couple of months back and its left me a bit wheezy and with a very annoying cough (non smoker).
> 
> A friend says she swears by manuka honey, apparantly its amazing stuff - helps all sorts of ailments. I googled it and it does look very good.
> 
> ...


It is used a lot in New Zealand. My son brought me back butters & soaps from there to use on my shingle patches. The cheapest place I found the jars of honey were at tesco. But I found it hard to swallow as it has a very strange taste in my opinion. 
Regards
Sylke


----------



## Gorman (Nov 24, 2008)

Here is a remedy given to moi many moons ago by an Indian seamen, whilst working CKW
Get an empty coffee mug. Chop off a knuckle of ginger root and peel. Put the peeled knuckle into the cup and roughly batter it about. Not a pulp, just enough to release the inner juices. To that add a tea-bag and sugar to taste. Put in some boiling water and let it brew for at least three to five minutes then drink.
Best cure for man or dug that I have ever used. 

PS: If you are not into sugar (white death) then use some clear honey....honey! Works for me!


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

I have the same problem and had this recommended.

http://www.newhealthhorizons.co.uk/products/thyme-syrup

Tastes like **** but it works wonders.


----------

